# american classic cars



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been always a great admiror of classic american cars (cadillac, chevy, etc) of the fifties and sixties and while visiting a local show last week in belgium, I am really considering buying a good restored vintage car in the US, as the dollar rate is very attractive against the euro nowadays.

Any of you guys have knowledge of a good address where to buy such cars in the US, and have oversea shipping experience ?

thanks for your input.


----------



## martrix (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant offer any help on where to buy them as I am in Australia.

Anyway, here is my ride....I love em!

*1964 SS Impala Coupe​*


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> I have been always a great admiror of classic american cars (cadillac, chevy, etc) of the fifties and seventies and while visiting a local show last week in belgium, I am really considering buying a good restored vintage car in the US, as the dollar rate is very attractive against the dollar nowadays.
> 
> Any of you guys have knowledge of a good address where to buy such cars in the US, and have oversea shipping experience ?
> 
> thanks for your input.



Many places have good classic cars. I would stay away from northern cities though. The cars up there sometimes get rusted from all the salt used to melt snow. Can you name some make, model, and year cars you are interested in?

Also, are you interested in a restored car, or one that could use some work?

Here's some in my area:

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/car/432356578.html

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/car/432160596.html

I can look up more if you get more specific with what you want.


----------



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Also, are you interested in a restored car, or one that could use some work?
> 
> Here's some in my area:
> 
> ...



thanks.

I have preference for a restored car, as I have no experience at all with body repair jobs and painting is not my strongest point either. Mechanical work would be no problem though.

I am at work now but will post some preferredn models later today.


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's my classic American dream car. Actually it's a kit built with a foxbody Mustang donor.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Here's my classic American dream car. Actually it's a kit built with a foxbody Mustang donor.



Yes Shelby power that is my favorite, that model
rocks but original would be more than a normal could
ever dream to afford. I like the Elenore as well 427 super snake
something for the rice burners to think about, watched one
on ebay bidding was at 300,000 and reserve was not touched
one fine car and a great investment for the original buyer!
I like the Anglia and forty coupes as well ford kicks lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2007)

martrix said:


> Cant offer any help on where to buy them as I am in Australia.
> 
> Anyway, here is my ride....I love em!
> 
> *1964 SS Impala Coupe​*



I had one of those sold it for two hundred bucks
in 83 body was great powerglide was slipping but
was original down to the console and wide crome
bucket seats!


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes Shelby power that is my favorite, that model
> rocks but original would be more than a normal could
> ever dream to afford. I like the Elenore as well 427 super snake
> something for the rice burners to think about, watched one
> ...



Yeah, but you could build a replica for $20-25k or so. Much less than a new modern sportscar. I like Eleanor as well.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Yeah, but you could build a replica for $20-25k or so. Much less than a new modern sportscar. I like Eleanor as well.



Realistically 25k would be spent on motor and drive train 
to get close to the original still cheaper than original
there are replicas being made but 100k is closer to getting
a replica that has the go baby go!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2007)

Mopar is another one that stands out gtx,challenger
of course these are muscle cars! Classics can be what
ever the person likes some like Rivieras,some think the
continental,caddy,me muscle.On the other hand I would
love to find a forty model Lincoln zepher cheap with the
V twelve but these are very rare and worth a lot of dough!
I had a chevelle malibu that wass 69and one half and came
with an experimental 350 most cars did not have 350 until 70, I did not know what I ,had sold it for chit but to buy a
69 chevelle ss. I don't have none of my 6 chevelles 
68 to 69 and that stinks!


----------



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's some pics of my favourite cars at the show.






a nice convertible, but it won't fit it my garage  






way over my budget 






my personal preference : chrysler desoto adventurer 1960 in super shape







also a very nice car, but younger as my liking.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

.



Your getting old Roland.......   








.


----------



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

a few more 

this was a very nice one too 






Thall forgot to take his limo with him last time he came over in europe with the lisa marie (da prince thread, LOL)






My wife said "NO" to this one








this pic I took for my frend Ultra 






time to go home, LOL


----------



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

A typical car I would be most interested is a Chevy Bel air or Impala sedan.
if anyone knows some good dealers, Please fire away.


----------



## belgian (Sep 26, 2007)

04ultra said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[email protected] no you bugger, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

plenty of room in those cars to go and see a movie with da misses !!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 26, 2007)

belgian said:


> a few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





First off your wife would have said yes if were a Peterbilt.....


Second nice bike ..


Third time to go to the bar my friend......  



.


----------



## dimanager (Sep 26, 2007)

Great pics belgian. I use to hit a few car shows with my brother-in-law. He had a '51 Ford that he sectioned 5" from the middle. Then chopped 3" from the top. Painted it bright orange and put moons on it. It looked like it belonged at the Bonneville salt flats.

Sam


----------



## chowdozer (Sep 29, 2007)

Just get one of these and you won't ever have to look at the taillights on a Cobra. Or anything else for that matter.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 30, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Just get one of these and you won't ever have to look at the taillights on a Cobra. Or anything else for that matter.



That thing looks like a 'vette that wasn't quite fully developed. :jester:


----------



## chowdozer (Sep 30, 2007)

spacemule said:


> That thing looks like a 'vette that wasn't quite fully developed. :jester:



Sort of. They had alot of Corvette parts but it's a full tube frame. The transmission is bolted directly to the aluminum Grandsport rearend, There is no driveline. It had a 327 stoked to 377 with a Studebaker crank. A Bill Thomas dual entry Rochester fuel injection (not the one in the pic) and a Muncie M21.The first two were aluminum bodies and the remaining 12 or so were fiberglass. It differs from the Corvette in size, power, weight and purpose. It's about the size of a 1st gen RX7. 520 hp, 1500-1700 lbs in race trim and it's all go. (That's like me riding an 80 hp skateboard!) 220 mph uphill at Road America. Mid 10's at 130+ mph at the dragstrip with roadrace gears. In it's day, there was nothing on a road course that could out accelerate it. It never came to be for three reasons. Suspicious fire burned the production shop to the ground before 100 were built. Chevrolet pulled out of racing in 1963 or so. The McLarens came out. It was purpose built to go Cobra hunting, but never did due to several of the reasons above. It is believed 8 originals still exist. 

Someday I may build one. There was a kit body on ebay last year for $2K. I had to bite my lip.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Road America.





Hmmmmm.......Wonder were that might be???



.


----------



## nikocker (Sep 30, 2007)

Belgian-

The old restored American Iron is great. I would suggest going online to Hemmings.com. You'll find thousands of vintage American cars for sale, both from dealers as well as private sellers. If you can't find what you're looking for there it probably doesn't exist!

Good luck in your search.

Thanks - - - Al


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 30, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Sort of. They had alot of Corvette parts but it's a full tube frame. The transmission is bolted directly to the aluminum Grandsport rearend, There is no driveline. It had a 327 stoked to 377 with a Studebaker crank. A Bill Thomas dual entry Rochester fuel injection (not the one in the pic) and a Muncie M21.The first two were aluminum bodies and the remaining 12 or so were fiberglass. It differs from the Corvette in size, power, weight and purpose. It's about the size of a 1st gen RX7. 520 hp, 1500-1700 lbs in race trim and it's all go. (That's like me riding an 80 hp skateboard!) 220 mph uphill at Road America. Mid 10's at 130+ mph at the dragstrip with roadrace gears. In it's day, there was nothing on a road course that could out accelerate it. It never came to be for three reasons. Suspicious fire burned the production shop to the ground before 100 were built. Chevrolet pulled out of racing in 1963 or so. The McLarens came out. It was purpose built to go Cobra hunting, but never did due to several of the reasons above. It is believed 8 originals still exist.
> 
> Someday I may build one. There was a kit body on ebay last year for $2K. I had to bite my lip.


It did not go hunting because it could
never touch the shelby.


----------



## chowdozer (Sep 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> It did not go hunting because it could
> never touch the shelby.



Hahaha. A diehard Ford fan?

I gave you the specs on a Cheetah.

Here's the competition specs on a 1966 427 Cobra that didn't come out until after the Cheetah. Let's not even bring up a 289 Cobra.

weight 2282 lbs 
409.9 bhp @ 5600 rpm 
top speed 165.0 mph 
0 - 1/4 mile 12.4 seconds 

http://auto-specs.zercustoms.com/s/shelby/1966-shelby-cobra-427-s-c-specifications.html

It's not even a fair comparison, is it?

The Cheetah is about 2 seconds quicker in the 1/4, more than 500 pounds lighter, 110 more horsepower and 55 mph faster on the big end. Of course 220 mph was the fastest a Cheetah was clocked, so who knows?

The only thing the Cobra had on a Cheetah was disk brakes, but then we would expect that from a vehicle several years newer. But hey, at 1500-1700 pounds, the drum brakes on the Cheetah were from a Chevy twice it's weight which was more than adequate.


----------



## chowdozer (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.autoblog.com/tag/Shelby/

If Cobras don't do it for you on track days, you can now make the same choice that was available in the '60s. While Caroll Shelby was stuffing FE Fords into mild-mannered AC Aces, Bill Thomas Race Cars was developing a competitor called the Cheetah that could run with the fire breathing Cobras, as well as keep pace with Ferrari's 250. The original cars used a 377 cubic inch V8 to speed their way to 11 SCCA victories in 1964. While Bill Thomas had friends at the General, Chevrolet backed out well before the 100 necessary for homologation were built, putting the first nail in the car's coffin. A shop fire finally killed the Cheetah effort. Before disaster struck, Thomas was able to produce only about 16-23 Cheetahs. 

One of those original cars was used to help Arizona's BTM whip up a continuation series, along with the original drawings. Thomas has granted BTM the rights to build a new Cheetah, which differs from the original in details, but retains the spirit. There are some vintage Chevy pieces in the new Cheetahs, but the engine is now a ZZ4 350 with aluminum heads. Not underwhelming by any stretch, and it's only got 1,780 pounds to yank around anyway, so acceleration will be brisk. Before you dream of untwisting your favorite road with this thing, take note that it's not street legal. No matter, it's still cool to see something other than a Cobra. While the Cobra is capable, we've seen so much of them in pictures and replicas that we're desensitized. The Cheetah, on the other hand, would stick out more than a Cobra Daytona, and could offer your trackmates serious hell at a vintage racing event.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok so you have some specs what gears were those specs
made with and was it the beefed 427 race ready?
I have never heard or the cheater but do know
the shelby's dominated for seven years and they
were street legal and with the go baby if needed
nos were them specs with the go baby installed?
I would still rather have the shelby and specs mean
a bit but depends on the driver I would put you in the
wall


----------



## chowdozer (Sep 30, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok so you have some specs what gears were those specs
> made with and was it the beefed 427 race ready?
> I have never heard or the cheater but do know
> the shelby's dominated for seven years and they
> ...



The specs are for a competition ready 1966 427 s/c Cobra.

You can read about them _again_ here. Keep in mind this is a 1967 too. 4 years after the Cheetah.
http://www.supercars.net/cars/1741.html



> In 1967 Shelby had finished 31 427 competition cars. These were strictly race spec cars that were tuned to have somewhere between 400 and 500 horsepower.



A 1967-69 TA Chevy smallblock 302 does better than that! LOL

The original Cheetah was street legal also. Alan Green Chevrolet right here in ol' Seattle bought one for his wife to drive on the street. There are several kits available now that are streetable. Unfortunately, one of them uses a Ford 9 inch. Not a good axle for making power. The Cheetahs had axle ratios of 3.08 to 4.56.

The only reason the Cobra won any races for 7 years is the Cheetah competed in a different class not having met the 100 unit minimum in a year for production class. Now in vintage racing I believe they race in the same class but vintage racing isn't really racing.

You've never heard of a Cheetah and you could put _me_ in the wall?  I can't help but laugh.

NOS isn't allowed in SCCA.

http://www.kitcarmag.com/featuredvehicles/0707kc_cheetah_sports_car/index.html

I fully understand why you would want a Cobra instead of a Cheetah. The power might be too much! 

And if you were looking for more power, a box stock 1967 Corvette L-88 makes 550 horsepower with open headers. More than the competition 427 s/c, LOLOL. Now modify that L-88 to competition specs!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 1, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> The specs are for a competition ready 1966 427 s/c Cobra.
> 
> You can read about them _again_ here. Keep in mind this is a 1967 too. 4 years after the Cheetah.
> http://www.supercars.net/cars/1741.html
> ...


I would want the cobra to make it to the line as
every chevy I have had but 0ne stunk! 
I like the Elenore with nos myself and you
forgot to mention torque in your specs and
it said it was the fastest car in 1967 good enough
for the chick I married! The wall is coming chow
look out lol just kidding around with that the absolute
fastest car I was personally in was a 72 challenger 6pac
slapstick 4 speed, I know there is always faster but I
don't care to be in them anymore.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 1, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/tag/Shelby/
> 
> If Cobras don't do it for you on track days, you can now make the same choice that was available in the '60s. While Caroll Shelby was stuffing FE Fords into mild-mannered AC Aces, Bill Thomas Race Cars was developing a competitor called the Cheetah that could run with the fire breathing Cobras, as well as keep pace with Ferrari's 250. The original cars used a 377 cubic inch V8 to speed their way to 11 SCCA victories in 1964. While Bill Thomas had friends at the General, Chevrolet backed out well before the 100 necessary for homologation were built, putting the first nail in the car's coffin. A shop fire finally killed the Cheetah effort. Before disaster struck, Thomas was able to produce only about 16-23 Cheetahs.
> 
> One of those original cars was used to help Arizona's BTM whip up a continuation series, along with the original drawings. Thomas has granted BTM the rights to build a new Cheetah, which differs from the original in details, but retains the spirit. There are some vintage Chevy pieces in the new Cheetahs, but the engine is now a ZZ4 350 with aluminum heads. Not underwhelming by any stretch, and it's only got 1,780 pounds to yank around anyway, so acceleration will be brisk. Before you dream of untwisting your favorite road with this thing, take note that it's not street legal. No matter, it's still cool to see something other than a Cobra. While the Cobra is capable, we've seen so much of them in pictures and replicas that we're desensitized. The Cheetah, on the other hand, would stick out more than a Cobra Daytona, and could offer your trackmates serious hell at a vintage racing event.



How much do the Cheetahs go for? They are not street legal, so that's a no go for me. I wouldn't mind taking a car to the track, but it would be primarily for driving on city streets, twisty country roads, etc.


----------



## chowdozer (Oct 1, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> How much do the Cheetahs go for? They are not street legal, so that's a no go for me. I wouldn't mind taking a car to the track, but it would be primarily for driving on city streets, twisty country roads, etc.



Some of the kits are street legal. I know BTW? is remaking them. They don't call them a reproduction but a continuation because Bill Thomas gave licensing rights. 

This is a track only car. There's your torque number Ropen. 533 at 3300 rpm. I imagine the oringinal's were a little wilder as they had something to prove. Vintage is pretty laid back.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Othe...oryZ6472QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jumper (Nov 4, 2007)

martrix said:


> Cant offer any help on where to buy them as I am in Australia.
> 
> Anyway, here is my ride....I love em!
> 
> *1964 SS Impala Coupe​*



Wow right hand drive at that. Was it made in Canada? A lot of right hand drive GM's and other marques were produced here as there were tax advantages as far as exports to Commonwealth countries. I once saw a 1969 Pontiac Parisienne in Cyprus with right hand drive, that certainly was produced in Oshawa on the Chevy line.

I want one of these;this one sold for $65,000.

http://www.classicauto-sales.com/detail.php?car=152

There was a similar 1960 Chrysler Windsor(the low line model) four door hardtop wagon on eBay this past week that went for about US$10000. This is a very good time to buy as the Canadian dollar gives your more than US $1.07 right now, and it is supposed to be $1.10 shortly.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't post pics yet but I have a 1960 ford f350 flatbed.The cool thing about it is thatit was special order in 1960 and from what i've been told was that they only made 10,000 of them.It is about 80% original including the original instrument cluster,original low mileage 223 engine with glass bowl carb,4 in intake.It should make a decent work truck or restoration project I haven't decided yet.All I got to do to make it driveable is hone out and rebuild the clutch master cylinder.I'll post pics when I get a new digital camera.


----------



## goblin (Nov 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> A typical car I would be most interested is a Chevy Bel air or Impala sedan.
> if anyone knows some good dealers, Please fire away.



My grampa drove a BelAir, and the Impala was a family car. Neither was considered a 'cool' car at the time. They were both considered 'old folks' cars at the time.

Now, if you're looking for a real 'classic' vehicle as I remember them on the road at the time, think 'muscle cars', like a Barracuda, Charger, Camaro, Nova, Duster (yeah, there were some factory stock souped up Dusters) etc., or even a TransAm. Now you're talking classic Detroit Americana with those cars.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 5, 2007)

I know a fellow hows selling a real nice 4 door bel air for 4500.It has not rust and it appears to have been restored.


----------



## Jumper (Nov 5, 2007)

goblin said:


> My grampa drove a BelAir, and the Impala was a family car. Neither was considered a 'cool' car at the time. They were both considered 'old folks' cars at the time.
> QUOTE]
> 
> In the 1970s perhaps yes, but the 1960s Impalas were quite a hot set of wheels especially if equiped with the 409 or 427 motor in SS guise. And the Belair two doors being a lot lighter than a similar Impala were even more so, sort of a budget set of wheels. Both are worth mondo coin today.
> ...


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 3 that need to be redone once again. I had just started on the 66 Impala convt when the barn fell. Now it is on the back burner or will get sold this spring on ebay. 
Here is a pic this summer while new barn was being put up.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 9, 2007)

Not really a classic but it will be in 15-20 more years. After it first bath in 4 months, 2000 Camaro SS.


----------



## Lairry (Dec 10, 2007)

*Finally something I know about on this site!*

Arizona Classics is a good broker. Also Texas Musclecars, and Aloha Dreamcars. I've dealt with these three and a couple others I'd have to look up. I own a musclecar restoration shop, that's what I do and a lot of my customers are having me restore these cars and they go straight to the brokers after I'm done. There's alot of money in it if you pick the right car. Some are turning 40-100 thousand dollars profit after paying me. lcaarmusclecars.comis my website if you want to check it out.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 10, 2007)

Lairry said:


> There's alot of money in it if you pick the right car.



Which car is the right car?


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 10, 2007)

goblin said:


> Now, if you're looking for a real 'classic' vehicle as I remember them on the road at the time, think 'muscle cars', like a Barracuda, Charger, Camaro, Nova, Duster (yeah, there were some factory stock souped up Dusters) etc., or even a TransAm. Now you're talking classic Detroit Americana with those cars.



I'd add Mustang, GTO, and Chevelle to the list before Duster, but this could turn into a discussion like the Ford vs. Chevy or Husky vs. Stihl.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 10, 2007)

Lairry said:


> Arizona Classics is a good broker. Also Texas Musclecars, and Aloha Dreamcars. I've dealt with these three and a couple others I'd have to look up. I own a musclecar restoration shop, that's what I do and a lot of my customers are having me restore these cars and they go straight to the brokers after I'm done. There's alot of money in it if you pick the right car. Some are turning 40-100 thousand dollars profit after paying me. lcaarmusclecars.comis my website if you want to check it out.



I like the fact that they are still around but you can't enjoy them
anymore as way too expensive after restored. I have had 6 chevelles
all 69 and back and a 64 impala ss oh well got to play at one time!
I am into fords now and a shelby is on the no way till rich list
I do have a 65 high boy f250 4+4+4speed granny in great mechanical
and thinking on restoring, it was a great year for pu's!


----------



## Lairry (Dec 10, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Which car is the right car?



Pretty much any true musclecar that there wasn't a big production of. Like in mopar, a challenger or cuda isn't necessarily a musclecar. Now if it were a T/A, AAR,or a Hemi or 440 6 pack R/T or something of that nature. And even one of those that's the wrong color can really hang you. You want to pick something that came stock with an eye appealing color. Chevrolet Camaros have never and probably will never be an investment car unless it's a dealer optioned Yenko or Baldwin Motion car, due to the sheer numbers of Camaros produced. 375Hp 396 SS cars are always a winner and LS6 454 Chevelles have also skyrocketed. Lastly, even if you pick out the right car and don't restore it properly the upity ups that are going to give you the price you need to make a profit will pick it apart to no avail, so make sure you get the right person for the job and cut no corners. Otherwise its just a driver and not an investment. 
Ropen' I understand your feelings about the crazyness of the market, but it has slowed down considerably. We were cranking out clone cars for folks who couldn't get there hands on the real deal and some of them were even bringing in the lower 100,000 mark. That was insane. Most of those now are being sold in the 50 range now due to all the real deals comming out of the woodwork. So why not buy a clone. The aftermarket is repopping almost everything to make exact replica's of anything.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Wow*

100-50K for a clone? Maybe 50K, if I were rich but in that case, give me the real thing...


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 11, 2007)

*Classic Cars*



rb_in_va said:


> I'd add Mustang, GTO, and Chevelle to the list before Duster, but this could turn into a discussion like the Ford vs. Chevy or Husky vs. Stihl.



Only here on ArboristSite would a 1975 Volvo DL in Husky orange be considered a classic!


----------

